# Plans for Compressed Air, Aero style V8 Engine



## cfellows (Oct 16, 2012)

I've came down with a nasty cold after we got back from vacation and haven't been in the shop for two weeks or so.  However, I do have something to share with the group.

John McClelland had generously volunteered to make up some nice drawings for my compressed air, V8 Aero-engine just for the experience.  So, attached is a teaser, a full 3 dimensional drawing in PDF format for you to look at.  John will be providing a complete set of detailed drawings which we'll make available at no cost.

Chuck

PS... Thanks again, John 

View attachment V8 Drawings.pdf


----------



## albertorc19 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing, can't wait to see the full set of drawings. John is doing a terrific job. Hope you get well soon.


----------



## mnay (Oct 17, 2012)

Another great project and beautiful design.
Thanks for being willing to share your work.  I look forward to seeing the plans.  
Mike


----------



## twistpin (Dec 8, 2012)

hi,everyone great site, can anyone  tell me where i can purchase steve hucks demon v8 plans


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 8, 2012)

twistpin said:


> hi,everyone great site, can anyone tell me where i can purchase steve hucks demon v8 plans


 
You've got mail.


----------



## kf2qd (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks like a sweet design. Look forward to the plans.


----------



## Dalton (Mar 5, 2015)

Please email me a set of plans for the Compressed air v8, I'm 19 years ok and I work in a machine shop and currently go to school for machining and id love to take this on as a challenge, my email is [email protected] I'd really appreciate it if you could email it to me please


----------



## BronxFigs (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Dalton-

The drawings for this Compressed-Air, Aero-V8 can be found on page 3 in the "Downloads" section on this forum...along with many other projects that might suit your fancy.  Chuck Fellows also designed a 4-Cylinder Opposed C-A boxer engine, both builds can be found on this forum, as well as plenty of You-Tube videos of these and other compressed-air, engine designs.

Good luck with your modeling endeavors.  Forum members will help you if you are having problems.


Frank

EDIT:  Dalton, in addition to  Chuck Fellow's engine design, Steve Huck also designed a C-A V8 engine.  Do a quick search and you will come up with some engine designs.  Also, go to JEP Plans.com for some very unusual designs for C-A engines made from commonly found items, wood, etc.  Plenty of You-Tube videos to see regarding all these C-A engines.  Have fun!


----------

